# Hashimoto's thyroiditis



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I have just been diagnosed in the last 10 days. I have been keenly reading as the doctors really tell you little about this, I suppose they feel that we can find out all the information we need anyway without them.

Does anybody who has been dealing with this have any suggestions?

I have read I need to go back to being gluten free, I was gluten free for a couple of years and I did feel good for the first two years, and then started feeling poorly again, so gave it up.

I need to cut out sweets and other carbs to stop the blood sugar highs and lows, and I am taking extra vitamin D, as my blood tests showed I was very low in it. (Go figure, I live in the semi-tropics).

Ready through different articles & books, just about every symptom describes me, even the ones you would never think of as being related. I am surprised the doctors did not pick this up over the last 4 years while I have been begging them to find out what is wrong with me.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm thinking that's what my mother had 10 years ago. She had some weird stuff going on. Fortunately, the problem disappeared after a couple of years--around the same time her diabetes did.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I've had it for 15 years. It's annoying as hell! Takes a few months on the replacement before you may feel back to normal. I suggest you see an endocrinologist rather than general practitioner. You're right, they don't put much effort into getting your full body system back to normal. What I find most annoying is how it affects EVERYTHING so are new symptoms something new, or is it thyroid...annoying as hell!


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Being type 1, I also have this. Yeah, the bg's are affected big time.

The most noticeable symptom I had on synthyroid was excessive sweating for a couple of weeks, and feeling "hyper". But at the lower dose, my hair falls out, my skin peels, I'm bone tired, gain weight really fast. 

Getting the dose right is a pain in the rear. 

I also added liquid iron and vit b supplements. That helps with the energy levels, at least it did for me. (liquid, not pills, check out GNC) If you are also diabetic, vit d can be low all the time anyways. Cause or effect, not sure which.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi,
I have been reading here for a while and just signed up today. My wife is hypothyroid and I have done a ton of research on her behalf. Find some books by Mary Shomon she has a lot of good advice. There are other alternatives to Synthroid so don't let your doctor stick to just that.

We found a great doctor that does more testing than most and prescribed a natural alternative that worked so much better for my wife. Mostly you need to go by how you feel and not what the standard test ranges are. They say normal TSH ranges are 1-5, my wife feels terrible at 5 and best at 1 or slightly lower. He also does a test for free T-3 and T-4. These are actual types of thyroid hoemone. Synthroid is just a synthetic form of T-4 hormone and relys on your body to convert it to T-3. Some people do not convert it. T-3 is used by your brain more than T-4, and is why some people don't feel right on synthroid. The natural type has both plus other thyroid hormones.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I also have it - and have probably had it for a very long time.

With some people, just taking their meds is sufficient. BUT with many, that's not enough.

A great book is Hashimoto's Thyroiditis: Lifestyle Interventions for Finding and Treating the Root Cause: Izabella Wentz PharmD, Marta Nowosadzka MD: 9780615825793: Amazon.com: Books I highly recommend it.

I also took a very expensive, extensive allergy test, because allergies can trigger and/or exasperate symptoms. I'm allergic to beet and cane sugar! I'm allergic to beef! Plus about 23 other common substances.

In order to learn about the full extent of damage to my thyroid (and for a definitive diagnosis) , I also requested two tests:

thyroglobulin antibodies
thyroid peroxidase antibodies

I take supplements from this company. They're high quality and very expensive.

I kept telling my first doctor that I was still having problems. All he wanted to do was test my TSH, and he also didn't tell me _not _to take my pill the morning of my blood draw, so my values were inaccurate for 3 years. 

Also, my meds were yellow #5/#10, and I'm allergic to those dyes. Now my pills are blue.

I had to eventually change doctors because I wasn't getting better, and, in fact, I was getting worse. I now have facial melasma and tinnitus - which are both common for those with Hashimoto's.

As mentioned above, try to discover if you're TH1 or TH2 dominant. 

You might have multiple problems. I think I have celiac disease too, and it's been an issue for years.

My diet is gluten free, sugar free, dairy free - no grains, no nuts, no nightshades. I'm sure I'm forgetting something. 

It's also really important to have a doctor who listens to you. The doctor I have now let's me test whatever/whenever I want. All I have to do is ask, and he's totally supportive. But it's mainly about self care. You really can't depend on them to know it all or to take complete care of you.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Thanks minimalMe. I have found doctors to be rather unhelpful. All they seem to want to do is get you in, tell you something quickly, get you out in under 10 minutes and charge you a fortune for it.

I am doing a lot of reading, most of it is rather depressing as it seems that this a condition that is difficult to manage without a good holistic health provider. Basically, my doctor handed me a script for thyroxine and told me to take those, they would make everything better.

Everything else I have found out myself, including when & how to take the tablets and what other vitamins may be of assistance & what ones to avoid.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

If you're on Facebook, there are lots of support pages available - including lots of wonderful food suggestions.

If you'd like the names of specific groups, let me know.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

Also check out about.thyroid.com there is a lot of good info from people sharing their experiences. They have already been through a lot of what you will need to know.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

I also had to have arguments with and fired a doctor just to gets the proper testing done. You will absolutely have to be your own advocate. Most doctors just rely on the age old methods and tests and never look deeper.

Any time the doc changes your dosage make sure you get retested in about two months.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Always Learning said:


> Any time the doc changes your dosage make sure you get retested in about two months.


And request that it only be upped in increments of 25 micrograms. (This is covered in the book I mentioned above.)

My meds were automatically doubled from 50 to 100 mcg, and I had daily migraines and hot flashes.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

minimalME said:


> If you're on Facebook, there are lots of support pages available - including lots of wonderful food suggestions.
> 
> If you'd like the names of specific groups, let me know.


Yes please,


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Gluten Freely

Gluten Free Recipes

Hashimoto's Disease

Hashimoto's Support

Hashimoto's Thyroiditis Support Group

Nourished Kitchen

Our Nourishing Roots

The Gluten Free Professor

The Nourished Life

Weston A. Price Foundation

There are many more.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Gluten Free Candy List


----------



## Panera4 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm on Armour Thyroid and have had no problems with it. Was on Synthroid for a bit but it's kinda pricey. Tried the generic meds and was apparently allergic to the fillers. Swollen face and horrible rash on my chest. When the doctor told me I couldn't be allergic to the medicine I found another doctor. You have to watch out for your own health, I've found. I hope you get your meds adjusted quickly. Some of the symptoms can be awful!


----------



## MartyGru (Nov 14, 2013)

Have you heard of Hypothyroidism Revolution? According to Tom Brimeyer, it works for every single one of his clients, including those with Hashimoto’s Thyroiditis. Have a look at hypothyroidismevolution.com for more info. Hope it Helps...


----------

